# New Uber guarantees for CT-Mostly $15 per hour- 80% of 15 = $12 hr- Seriously?



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Starting *Monday, February 23rd at 7AM*, we're updating our guarantee periods and adding new peak guarantees during the busiest times so that you can make more driving when riders need you most. Moving forward, we're guaranteeing at least $15/hr during these high demand times!









*The updated guarantees are for the following hours:*


Monday - Friday, 7am - 10am, $15/hr
Monday - Friday, 5pm - 8pm, $15/hr
Friday - Saturday, 8pm - 1am, $20/hr










If you make less than the guarantee amount in gross fares, we'll adjust next week's payment statement to ensure you gross at least the guarantee amount per hour that you spend online. Remember, if you qualify, this guarantee is just *the minimum* that you will earn.

*The following conditions apply - see details below:*


COMPLETE AT LEAST 1 TRIP PER HOUR
You must be online for the full hour(s)
Accept at least 90% of trip requests
Sign-up using the link here

MUST CLICK HERE TO SIGN UP


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

You are getting $2.00 base fare and $1.50 per mile. Those guarantees are easily the floor you can make.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> You are getting $2.00 base fare and $1.50 per mile. Those guarantees are easily the floor you can make.


with all the gas and vehicle expenses I need my "floor" to be a few stories higher like $ 25-$30 hr


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> with all the gas and vehicle expenses I need my "floor" to be a few stories higher like $ 25-$30 hr


Yup... and looking at the rider map there are plenty of Ubers. However I do notice a small drop in caRs.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

I did the math and it's not working for me. I drive an XL and i'm getting only x rides lately. And most of those are short run at new, ridiculous rates. $12/hr just doesn't cover it.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Our guarantee non peak was 10 bucks. That is $7.20 in UberDollars. They weren't even guaranteeing minimum wage and they pulled even that.



Western Warrior said:


> I did the math and it's not working for me. I drive an XL and i'm getting only x rides lately. And most of those are short run at new, ridiculous rates. $12/hr just doesn't cover it.


Not sure what your X rates are, ours are $1.35. I can still eek out a small profit at that. Our XL rates are $2.80. That I can live with but most fares are X.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Our guarantee non peak was 10 bucks. That is $7.20 in UberDollars. They weren't even guaranteeing minimum wage and they pulled even that.
> 
> Not sure what your X rates are, ours are $1.35. I can still eek out a small profit at that. Our XL rates are $2.80. That I can live with but most fares are X.


In LA, Uber has taken two rates cut in 5 months. Aug & Dec. both 20%. X is now 90 cent/mi & XL is $1.85 mile. Unless it's surging, I can't make money off x rates, especially since most are min or $4.00 ($2.40) for the driver.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> In LA, Uber has taken two rates cut in 5 months. Aug & Dec. both 20%. X is now 90 cent/mi & XL is $1.85 mile. Unless it's surging, I can't make money off x rates, especially since most are min or $4.00 ($2.40) for the driver.


Nope. .90 doesn't work in an XL vehicle. 1.85 is even tough for limited XL rides. We are getting almost a buck more.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn't even bother signing up, if I can't make more than that it's not worth it.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Starting *Monday, February 23rd at 7AM*, we're updating our guarantee periods and adding new peak guarantees during the busiest times so that you can make more driving when riders need you most. Moving forward, we're guaranteeing at least $15/hr during these high demand times!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be online for the full hour? What the...?


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

The part that gets me is "you must be online for the FULL hour". No more 50 minutes so I guess they want us to start wearing diapers while we drive and not eating.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ctuber said:


> The part that gets me is "you must be online for the FULL hour". No more 50 minutes so I guess they want us to start wearing diapers while we drive and not eating.


yes, all they have to do is kick you off line for 1 min. and their off the hook for the guarantee


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> yes, all they have to do is kick you off line for 1 min. and their off the hook for the guarantee


They should have just said the guarantees are ending, those guarantees are a joke and they know it. I think they did it just to be able to claim they still have guarantees in place, knowing that they really won't have to pay anything.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

You ever see the picture where the man riding a horse & buggy dangles a carrot in front of the horses mouth as they ride forward? Ya, it like that!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> You are getting $2.00 base fare and $1.50 per mile. Those guarantees are easily the floor you can make.


1.50/mile is currently in the higher echelon of pay scale lol



ctuber said:


> The part that gets me is "you must be online for the FULL hour". No more 50 minutes so I guess they want us to start wearing diapers while we drive and not eating.


first time ive ever seen the guarantee require the whole hour
requirement truly are different in every market
me personally would only do the $20/hour guarantees

like UberSea said, you should have no problem making the other guarantee amounts per hour just by doing regular driving. no stay online for full 60min needed


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> You are getting $2.00 base fare and $1.50 per mile. Those guarantees are easily the floor you can make.


It may seem like that, but CT is a very suburban market, you are not getting ping after ping unless you want to work New Haven where every ride is a 3/4 mile min fare. I pop on the rider app when I'm not driving at various times of the day and everywhere I check there is a cluster**** of drivers doing nothing.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

ctuber said:


> It may seem like that, but CT is a very suburban market, you are not getting ping after ping unless you want to work New Haven where every ride is a 3/4 mile min fare. I pop on the rider app when I'm not driving at various times of the day and everywhere I check there is a cluster**** of drivers doing nothing.


I also see posted here alot that drivers won't take a ping if it's more than 5 or 6 minutes. If you tried that in Ct you would never move your car. I would say the avg time here is 8 - 12 minutes, sometimes they try and throw in a 20 to 30 min ping, those I let go by.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I also see posted here alot that drivers won't take a ping if it's more than 5 or 6 minutes. If you tried that in Ct you would never move your car. I would say the avg time here is 8 - 12 minutes, sometimes they try and throw in a 20 to 30 min ping, those I let go by.


yeah i truly understand that
the price per mile is one thing, but how your market is busy wise, is another


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I also see posted here alot that drivers won't take a ping if it's more than 5 or 6 minutes. If you tried that in Ct you would never move your car. I would say the avg time here is 8 - 12 minutes, sometimes they try and throw in a 20 to 30 min ping, those I let go by.


Yep no doubt. I had 2 calls like that recently, both were about 20 minutes away which I took thinking they may be long rides. NOPE. One guy needed a ride to his dentist 2 miles away and the other was some teenager that needed to go to her friends house literally less than a mile away. With the guarantees essentially gone, I won't feel the need to do that kinda crap anymore at least.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

ctuber said:


> Yep no doubt. I had 2 calls like that recently, both were about 20 minutes away which I took thinking they may be long rides. NOPE. One guy needed a ride to his dentist 2 miles away and the other was some teenager that needed to go to her friends house literally less than a mile away. With the guarantees essentially gone, I won't feel the need to do that kinda crap anymore at least.


I was sitting in Hamden the other day, snow had just started falling and was coming down a pretty good clip. I got a ping from 28 mins away in Waterbury. First from where I was it's more than 28 mins to Waterbury on beautiful Sunday afternoon in July, like I said it was snowing and the roads were getting bad. Second he was a 3.8* rider, and third his pin was directly in the middle of I-84. I know this because I accepted the ping by accidently touching my screen the first time, canceled immediately. Got 2 more pings right away from the same stupid SOB. I had to go offline to get rid of him. Went back online after 5 mins, same ping. Went offline and went home. I only drive part time so I stopped trying to chase the guarantees after about week 2, so I wasn't concerned about acceptance rate.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ctuber said:


> It may seem like that, but CT is a very suburban market, you are not getting ping after ping unless you want to work New Haven where every ride is a 3/4 mile min fare. I pop on the rider app when I'm not driving at various times of the day and everywhere I check there is a cluster**** of drivers doing nothing.


yes, and if you work in Stamford area you get trips to the city and ny airports and have to dead head back to CT. I went to Newark NJ once from Stamford and took a few fares in NJ before heading back. Wish we could do that in NY


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> yes, and if you work in Stamford area you get trips to the city and ny airports and have to dead head back to CT. I went to Newark NJ once from Stamford and took a few fares in NJ before heading back. Wish we could do that in NY


Absolutely that would be great if we could get NY pings. Last NY trip I had was from Greenwich to lower Manhattan on a Friday afternoon. Took me 2 damn hours in traffic just to get back across the CT border!


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

ctuber said:


> Yep no doubt. I had 2 calls like that recently, both were about 20 minutes away which I took thinking they may be long rides. NOPE. One guy needed a ride to his dentist 2 miles away and the other was some teenager that needed to go to her friends house literally less than a mile away. With the guarantees essentially gone, I won't feel the need to do that kinda crap anymore at least.


You learn quick in this business that you can't be Mr Nice Guy if you wanna make money.


----------

